# DVD Drive can't detect DVD. HELP!



## TheGosuBox (Feb 11, 2010)

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium
Manufacturer: Gateway
Model: NV58 Series
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz 2.20 GHz
Installed Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB
System type: 64-bit Operating System
Pen and Touch: No Pen or Touch Input is available for this Display.

Problem:
DVD Drive does not detect DVD in Drive.
External DVD Drive also does not detect DVD in Drive.
Troubleshoot for CD/DVD can't detect DVD in Drive.
My laptop can read CDs but does not detect DVDs.

Information:
I've reinstalled my drivers using device manager.
I deleted a file in regedit: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer 
I deleted upper and lower filter (forgot where it was).

I have these in my DVD/CD-ROM drives:
JKPMDK TAFWLUR8 SCSI CdRom Device
TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C
And they are both working properly.

Questions:
How can I fix this without reformatting my laptop?
Would reformatting my laptop fix this?

Comment:
I don't want to ship this to repair because I really need this for my school and education at the moment, and will need it until summer.


----------



## JesseDham (Feb 6, 2010)

does it detect in bios, can u boot from a cd/dvd

is your dvd drive 64 bit compatable, or was your laptop intended to be a 32 bit 

you might be taking chance on reformatting it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## TheGosuBox (Feb 11, 2010)

@ JesseDham: By reformatting it, I meant System Recovery (not sure if they're the same thing). I've done this and it fixed it, somewhat. Now my laptop can read DVD ROM (Games), DVD R (Burned Movies), and a SOME DVDs. However, the whole season 5 of LOST (5 DVDs + Bonus Contents) doesn't work. And neither does Tropic Thunder. :\ 

@dai: Already did. It made my laptop NOT read DVD ROMS, DVD Rs, and DVD after I reformatted it (which is weird 'cause even the Gateway tech support suggested that), so I had to reformat it again. :\

What could be causing my DVD Driver to read SOME DVDs, but not all? Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would suspect the drive is faulty

try cleaning the laser


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have the symptoms of a failing drive. If you attempt cleaning the laser, do NOT use a cleaning disc that uses raised bumps. They can cause misalignment of the laser.


----------

